# Food Safety News Fri 11/15/2019



## daveomak.fs (Nov 15, 2019)

Food Safety News
Fri 11/15/2019 4:01 AM





Email not displaying properly?  View it in your browser. 





















* FDA will, for the next year, test romaine lettuce for pathogens*
By Dan Flynn on Nov 15, 2019 12:05 am After four outbreaks in less than two years where likely contaminated romaine lettuce contained deadly E. coli O157: H7, the Food and Drug Administration has decided to turn to microbial testing for clues for the next year to try to figure out what’s happening. Sampling and testing food is FDA’s business. Earlier this year, the...  Continue Reading



* Experts call for global DNA database to help disease surveillance*
By Joe Whitworth on Nov 15, 2019 12:03 am Scientists are urging government officials to consider helping to develop an international database to share and analyze DNA sequences. Such a system is a platform for storing whole genome sequencing (WGS) data on the full genomes of investigated microorganisms such as bacteria, viruses and parasites, providing quick characterization and treatment options of such organisms when they...  Continue Reading



* Vitamin Cottage recalls Natural Grocers soybeans in 20 states*
By News Desk on Nov 15, 2019 12:02 am Vitamin Cottage Natural Food Markets Inc. is recalling Natural Grocers brand organic soybeans after company testing showed mold in some product samples. “Consumers who may have purchased this product are advised to discontinue use and either throw it away or return it to the store for credit or refund,” according to the company recall notice...  Continue Reading



* Study finds underestimation of listeriosis in China*
By News Desk on Nov 15, 2019 12:01 am The number of people with listeriosis in mainland China may have been underestimated, according to researchers. The study reported 562 infections during 2011 to 2017 compared to a previous analysis which identified 229 cases between 1964 and 2010. Scientists said a comprehensive monitoring system for Listeria infection is urgently needed in China. “Improvements in methods...  Continue Reading



* Botulism concerns prompt recall of lobster, crab*
By News Desk on Nov 14, 2019 02:05 pm Testing has shown some unlabeled lobster and crab is contaminated with the bacterium that causes botulism poisoning, spurring a recall. Denis Losier recalled the lobster and crab, which are sold in jars in brine, from the provinces of New Brunswick and Quebec. No further distribution details, such as whether retailers received the products, were included...  Continue Reading


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 15, 2019)

Always good reads...scary, but good.


----------

